# Foxpro Spitfire transfer additional down loads to remote



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have just got some additional calls put on my chip and have been having trouble getting to the remote. I have misplaced the owners manual and wonder if someone could tell me how to put the sound names in the remote, I only have the sounds that it started with.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.gofoxpro.com/resources/manuals/MANUAL_FOXPRO_SPITFIRE.pdf

This is a link to the foxpro site and the spitfire PDF


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're welcome Barry I hope it works for you.


----------

